# Adding another GSD to my life. :crazy:



## murky (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi all, 
My names Drew and I'm new around here. I have a lovely 4 year old spayed GSD, I've always wanted another but i could never commit. Until now, :grin2:, anyways I go Saturday to look at a few breeders in the Denver area. I got Nayeli (my 4 year old) from a breeder that has since moved away to Maine. Any suggestions on breeders near Denver or Colorado in general. Another important question i have is what would be better a boy or girl? Nayeli has gotten along with every dog we've had but from what I can recall she's had some scuffles with female dogs. Nothing serious but she definitely tries to assert herself more around females. Im not sure if its cause it was another female or if she just didn't like that particular dog. Thank you for your help and Im looking forward to being apart of such a great community. Take it easy everyone!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I'd be looking to add a male if you get a puppy.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

From what I've read repeatedly on the forums, females can clash in the household (as can males, but to a lesser extent). The chances of your pets getting along tend to be better if they're opposite sexes.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yep, go for a male pup.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Definitely get a male. Two females fighting is different than two males. The boys are more likely to fight over dominance or resources and there is the possibility that one dog will submit. When two girls decide they don't get along, it's usually not fixable and they will seriously hurt each other.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know a girl that was In my Noseworks has two nice females wl Gsd that get along great. We had three females all different breeds which worked out great also. I think though it's easier for personalities clash of the same sex so the chances of it not working are much greater. So opting for a male -the opposite sex gives you the most chance of it going smooth.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Remember that you can find quality breeders that will ship, even overseas and that's often how people get their imports! I wouldn't limit yourself to a local only breeder.

Definitely try for a male.


----------

